# Audi Quattro ebook for Apple iPad



## LoFacc (May 16, 2013)

Hi everybody, 
I'm italian, Audi owner and Audi enthusiast and I wrote an interactive book about the history of Audi Quattro. 
It's made for Apple iPad, with lots of pictures, interactive images, pop up windows and videos. 
If you want to get a look, here is the link

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/audi-quattro/id630194297?mt=11

bye


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It's pretty cool.

Well done!


----------

